# Decoy Idea



## spqhunt (Nov 8, 2011)

Does anybody else believe, (you can call me nuts) that if I bought a bunch of pink flamingo lawn ornaments painted them grey with red heads, trimmed the bill and added some brown highlights and white to the cheeks that they would fool this smart bird? With decoys at the price they are asking I'm looking for something that I don't have to break the bank and I figure some grey primer and other paint colors it wouldn't be impossible to do just that...


----------



## Drundel (Nov 14, 2010)

Yep, I saw a picture of some the other day and it worked just fine.


----------



## eriecutemoutfitters (May 20, 2010)

If you have that picture I would love to see it. Wonderful idea!


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Sounds like a good idea. I would like to see some pics too.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Another option is to find some egret or heron decoys. They are about $20 cheaper than the sandhill cranes and have the same basic shape. I just saw some on some website for about $25 each........


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Cranes are pretty easy to harvest, doesn't take a lot of decoys and they don't need to be fancy either. Have hunted them for years with 11 home made silo's. All 11 cost less than one boughten one.

If someone can tell me how to insert a picture here I will post and show what they look like.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Thirty years ago we took a doz snowgoose wind sock bodies and sprayed them crane colors. Mounted them on 3' dowels and cut heads-necks out of plywood. Worked great back then.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

Sounds like a great idea to me.


----------

